# Make buildworld fails?



## Walkerru (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello!

I tried to install Wine on AMD64 enviroment as described here: http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine . I using 8.0-Release version of FreeBSD.

But the first step failed. When i tried to make buildworld, this one fails:


```
farmserver# cd /usr/src && make buildworld installworld distribution TARGET=i386 DESTDIR=/compat/i386
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> World build started on Tue Dec 15 06:20:15 MSK 2009
--------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Rebuilding the temporary build tree
--------------------------------------------------------------
rm -rf /usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp
mkdir -p /usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/lib
mkdir -p /usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/usr
mkdir -p /usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr
mtree -deU -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.usr.dist  -p /usr/obj/i386/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr >/dev/null
mtree: line 1 too long
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
farmserver#
```

How i can fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## zeiz (Dec 15, 2009)

maybe make line 1 shorter? check this:
http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/arch/2009-01/msg00051.html

```
# cd /usr/src
# make buildworld TARGET=i386
# make installworld TARGET=i386 DESTDIR=/compat/i386
# make distribution DESTDIR=/compat/i386
```


----------



## Walkerru (Dec 15, 2009)

May be... But where?
I tried to truncate the source command line to:
#make buildworld
But the error occurs again.

I think about any script, which running when buildworld makes. But what is the script needed? Is Makefile.inc1 on /usr/scr/ ?

From where the make command have the need-to-do list?


----------



## mickey (Dec 15, 2009)

Did you have a look at the file, mtree is trying to process: /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.usr.dist?

Is it in order? Maybe there's something wrong with your source tree?


----------



## zeiz (Dec 15, 2009)

just `# make buildworld` fails or `# make buildworld TARGET=i386` ?


----------



## Walkerru (Dec 15, 2009)

I fixed this problem by installing _ALL_ the sources by sysintall first.
The make process started, but failed on the other moment (after some hours). Now this wants to /compat/i386 folder.
I created this tree in /usr/src/ and testing again.


----------



## Walkerru (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot!

The wine was installed!


----------

